# tile to glass block window transition



## derekm (Jun 23, 2008)

I replaced an old window with glass blocks above where my tub will be. The window is 32wx24h and was actually fun putting it in though mortar can make a mess when used by a first-timer. 

I placed the window to where the outside was even with the sheathing, per installation instructions. I plan to tile around my tub and I believe the window will be a bit recessed on the inside. Maybe 1/2".

I guess I am looking for advice on how to transition between the window and the tile if this is the case. I'm thinking a half inch of caulk would be wrong as well as ugly. 

Is a tile a tile? If it matches can I use tile labeled as tile for counter edges to cover the transition or should some type of molding be used. Again that seems wrong and if I picture it in my head it seems like it would look bad. 

Thanks.


----------



## pwhoolboom (Jun 24, 2008)

Is this a tub or tub and shower?  Will this edge get a lot of water?

Pictures would help but my gut response is I would tile it.  Maybe get bullnose tiles that match the wall tile and use those...


----------



## derekm (Jun 24, 2008)

will try to post a pic tomorrow.

It is over a tub and shower and will probably get quite a bit of water.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## TileGuy (Jun 24, 2008)

derekm said:


> will try to post a pic tomorrow.
> 
> It is over a tub and shower and will probably get quite a bit of water.
> 
> Thanks for the response.



Def need pics for that one


----------

